# Poluição/Mau cheiro, porquê apenas de manhã?



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 20:44)

Abri o tópico para tirar umas certas dúvidas acerca da relação entre a inversão térmica e a poluição. Aqui, nas manhãs de Inverno quando há inversão térmica levanta-se um cheiro provocado pela poluição libertada pela indústria de curtumes, bastante poluente. E o que me faz uma certa confusão é como é que esse mau cheiro aparece nas manhãs durante a manhã e com o aquecimento e passar do dia desaparece.


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

*Re: Poluição/Mau, cheiro porquê apenas de manhã?*



thunderboy disse:


> Abri o tópico para tirar umas certas dúvidas acerca da relação entre a inversão térmica e a poluição. Aqui, nas manhãs de Inverno quando há inversão térmica levanta-se um cheiro provocado pela poluição libertada pela indústria de curtumes, bastante poluente. E o que me faz uma certa confusão é como é que esse mau cheiro aparece nas manhãs durante a manhã e com o aquecimento e passar do dia desaparece.



A inversão térmica é como uma "tampa" que impede a dispersão dos gases, nomeadamente aqueles responsáveis pelo mau cheiro. Só quando aquece e a inversão térmica se desfaz é que os gases começam a dispersar e assim o mau cheiro fica mais diluído.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 21:36)

*Re: Poluição/Mau, cheiro porquê apenas de manhã?*



thunderboy disse:


> Abri o tópico para tirar umas certas dúvidas acerca da relação entre a inversão térmica e a poluição. Aqui, nas manhãs de Inverno quando há inversão térmica levanta-se um cheiro provocado pela poluição libertada pela indústria de curtumes, bastante poluente. E o que me faz uma certa confusão é como é que esse mau cheiro aparece nas manhãs durante a manhã e com o aquecimento e passar do dia desaparece.




Como gostas de trovoadas deixa-me só acrescentar ao que o Dan disse, a "tampa" que ele referiu é das coisas mais importantes de analisar quando se faz previsão de trovoadas, os anglosaxónicos referem-se a ele como Cap, tradução de tampa, tampão, boné, etc  (*não confundir com CAPE*, convective available potential energy). O Cap, tampão, é fundamental, sem ele ao longo do dia o ar à medida que vai aquecendo junto ao solo vai subindo mas de forma mais suave. Se existir Cap devido à inversão (capping inversion), o ar não sobe, bem como a poluição e os maus cheiros que ficam junto à superfície. 

Numa trovoada obviamente queremos que o ar  suba, mas se for de forma suave desde as primeiras horas da manhã sem inversão, a convecção (se existir humidade) será menor, uns cúmulos, talvez uns congestus, e pouco mais. Pelo contrário, se existir um bom Cap, o ar (com humidade claro, pois com humidade o ar ao subir arrefece menos devido à libertação de calor latente por condensação) vai aquecendo debaixo desta tampa, até que ela se rompe nalgum local de forma explosiva nascendo uma célula poderosa, qual panela de pressão onde abriram um furo. Fala-se muitas vezes da necessidade de calor para haver trovoadas, mas isso é parcialmente certo, o calor no sitio errado (por exemplo numa camada média a criar uma inversão muito forte) destrói as trovoadas.

Mas há a outra face da moeda, se a tampa/cap for muito forte, devido a uma inversão muito grande (como as que são provocadas por uma advecção de ar quente de uma crista anticlónica em altura por exemplo) pode não existir energia suficiente para o romper, e as trovoadas não se desenvolvem.

O conhecimento disto é essencial, pois em determinado local pode existir imenso CAPE, em Lisboa ou Costa Algarvia por exemplo, mas não existindo aquecimento do solo e calor latente como acontece por exemplo no meio do Alentejo, ou orografia ou convergência que permita ajudar a furar a tal tampa, não há trovoada para ninguém apesar de altos valores de CAPE.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 21:53)

Obrigado Vince e Dan!


----------

